# Giro de Peninsula



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I was considering the 65 mile route but am not sure what I should expect in terms of elevation gain. Has anyone done this ride before?
http://www.festafoundation.org/giro.html

I havent ridden 65 miles so this will be a challenge even if it was flat! I would like to push it and do the ride, not too concerned about timing but I need to be realistic about my capabilities. I did the 50 mile Tour De Cure but it was FLAT and actually only 47 miles. I felt "ok" at the end but I also rode as hard as I could for the most part. I think if I took it a little easier I might be able to do 65.

Any info from people who have done this ride?:thumbsup:


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I just found a section on their site that said the 65 miler is about 3000ft of elevation which doesnt sound too bad for that distance......assuming its not all on one climb!! lol


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

On the 100km route the hardest section of climbing is Page Mill Road up to Altamont Road. There are a few places where it gets fairly steep but it isn't all that long. The descent down Altamont is deceiving - it looks straightforward but has a notorious S bend about half-way down. It is sweet when you carve the line just right, but perilous if you get it wrong. Take those turns slow. Take a look at this video, starting at about 7:30 mins. All the "danger of imminent death" road signage has been removed the last time I was there.

I thought about doing the 100 miler last year, but it goes up Highway 84 from Woodside to Skyline which makes me question the sanity of the route organizer. Sending a large group up this hill is asking for trouble (unless you are the Tour of California!), and makes no sense when Old La Honda is so close by.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

cool - thanks for the info. I am with you on the 84 thing!! I live at the top of 84 and have ridden in ONCE......I think its NUTS to send a bunch of cyclists up here, the potential for disaster is huge, especially on a Sunday, this road is really busy.


----------

